# Looking for somewhere to live!



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am in the process of finding somewhere to live in Spain, Preferably in the Alicante or Murcia areas, I live in the uk at present and work offshore, any info as regards to 1-2 bed apt,s or villas for long term rent would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

What is your budget? Is this solely for yourself or including family? Pool or not?

I may be in a position to help.


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What is your budget? Is this solely for yourself or including family? Pool or not?
> 
> I may be in a position to help.





Hiya,

Many thanks for your quick reply, I am looking for somewhere just for myself, have a budget of upto 600 euros per month, pool would be good but not a priority, would need to be within airport as I work offshore in the uk 2 weeks out of every 4


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I will private message you now.


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you tried any Spanish property sites--depending how near an airport you want to be, 600 euros should give you plenty of choice !


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hello!*



carefreebrit said:


> Have you tried any Spanish property sites--depending how near an airport you want to be, 600 euros should give you plenty of choice !


Hiya,

Yes I have done a long search on the web but cant find anything suitable, and the ones that are, are too far away from an airport, I also cant seem to find any properties in Alicante itself, they all seem to be up and down the coast which would be ideal if I had a car


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyjohn said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Yes I have done a long search on the web but cant find anything suitable, and the ones that are, are too far away from an airport, I also cant seem to find any properties in Alicante itself, they all seem to be up and down the coast which would be ideal if I had a car


I dont live in that area so I cant help you, but maybe you should contact some of the letting agents in your chosen area? at least they could give you a feel for whats about??? Then you could come over and have a look to fine tune your choices

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

tonyjohn said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Yes I have done a long search on the web but cant find anything suitable, and the ones that are, are too far away from an airport, I also cant seem to find any properties in Alicante itself, they all seem to be up and down the coast which would be ideal if I had a car


How far is TOO FAR? - Bear in mind that TAXI's are not THAT EXPENSIVE and if you head for somewhere like (just as an example) Santa Pola ( less than 10 miles away) there's probably a bus.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, there are buses that run along the N332 but they're not that great in this part of Spain, sadly!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yes, there are buses that run along the N332 but they're not that great in this part of Spain, sadly!


I believe they started a direct bus service from the airport to Benidorm a few year back,if you fancy a bit of nightlife etc.
Make a nice change from the rigs and probably plenty of accomodation as things have been a bit quieter of late according to reports.
Not been down that way for a while so I dont know if the bus service is going ok on a regular basis.
Also there are lots of agencies there letting properties.
I have quite a few details on them, but not with me at present.


----------



## lipstick (Nov 15, 2008)

*Property to rent*



tonyjohn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of finding somewhere to live in Spain, Preferably in the Alicante or Murcia areas, I live in the uk at present and work offshore, any info as regards to 1-2 bed apt,s or villas for long term rent would be gratefully appreciated


I have a beautiful 2 bedroom apatment in Los Flamingos, which is between Benahavis and Estepona, about 15km west of Marbella. I know it's not ideally where you want to be but it it might be worth considering.
If it's of interest and you want to take it further then please get in tough

Regards

Deborah


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiya Deborah,

Many thanks for your email, I am however now living in Spain, Cabo Roig area as of 4 weeks ago. Many thanks of your offer though, much appreciated


----------



## olivivia (Nov 20, 2008)

*long term rental*



tonyjohn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of finding somewhere to live in Spain, Preferably in the Alicante or Murcia areas, I live in the uk at present and work offshore, any info as regards to 1-2 bed apt,s or villas for long term rent would be gratefully appreciated


hi , would you be interested in my property in inland valencia ,approx 30 mins from valencia city and 20 mins from valencia airport. 
comes fully furnished can send photos looking for 500 euros can neg on long term.
includes water and elecric and has a few neighbours around.
bye
olive


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hello..............*



olivivia said:


> hi , would you be interested in my property in inland valencia ,approx 30 mins from valencia city and 20 mins from valencia airport.
> comes fully furnished can send photos looking for 500 euros can neg on long term.
> includes water and elecric and has a few neighbours around.
> bye
> olive



Hiya Olive,

Many thanks for your kind offer but I have already found somewhere to live.


----------



## NewWrldYankee (Aug 27, 2008)

I second the suggestion on asking real estate agents. Also, you might want to take to Facebook. There are quite a few expat and Spain groups, with members who could give you that insight that you need. There are so many people on Facebook all day long, and if you message the administrator of an FB group, they can even send out msgs to everyone about your Q (if you ask nicely =) ). Give it a try!


----------



## Quirkrover25 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure if you found anything yet... but you could try

ownersdirect
or 
kyero

All do Rentals

Cheers

Andy
(SNIP)


----------



## tweety5 (Nov 10, 2007)

tonyjohn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of finding somewhere to live in Spain, Preferably in the Alicante or Murcia areas, I live in the uk at present and work offshore, any info as regards to 1-2 bed apt,s or villas for long term rent would be gratefully appreciated


i have a one bed flat in playa flamenca, and may have a large two bed house comming up for rental in the new year


----------



## tweety5 (Nov 10, 2007)

e mail me in the new year if your still looking i might have a fabulouse large two bed house in playa flamenca costa blanca if your intrested [email protected],,,600eur a mnth all inclu close to beach and commercial centre


----------



## olivivia (Nov 20, 2008)

hi i think there has been a mix up somewhere but i am not looking for a place to rent or buy because i have a property which i am wanting rent or sell myself .
sorry if ive made the mistake.
oli


----------

